

iPad software issue grounds 'a few dozen' American Airlines flights - igonvalue
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/28/8511993/ipad-issue-grounds-american-airlines-737s

======
vezycash
It seems like a real world exploit of the IOS Wi-Fi bug discussed here a few
ago.

